# European Squatting Book: The City Is Ours



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 20, 2016)

Here is my rough draft of a review of The City Is Ours for Slingshot #121: https://artsandcrust.wordpress.com/2016/03/20/the-city-is-ours/ please let me know what you all think! The deadline for #121 isn't until April 9th, so I have plenty of time to touch it up.


----------



## japanarchist (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey it looks alright to me, also thanks for linking to your review. I was thinking about checking out that book, now I totally will. I did notice one typo, you wrote frankly twice in a sentence:

"The first chapter, Myth and Reality in the Amsterdam Squatters’ Movement, 1975-2012 by Nazima Kadir, continues on this trajectory. She is an academic and her writings reflects that to its core. Systematically cited sources alone give such a wide variety of references for further research let alone other interesting side notes such as how her work was used in the Dutch cooperative sitcom, _Our Autonomous Life_, *frankly frankly* academics can’t make squatting boring."


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 20, 2016)

japanarchist said:


> Hey it looks alright to me, also thanks for linking to your review. I was thinking about checking out that book, now I totally will. I did notice one typo, you wrote frankly twice in a sentence:
> 
> "The first chapter, Myth and Reality in the Amsterdam Squatters’ Movement, 1975-2012 by Nazima Kadir, continues on this trajectory. She is an academic and her writings reflects that to its core. Systematically cited sources alone give such a wide variety of references for further research let alone other interesting side notes such as how her work was used in the Dutch cooperative sitcom, _Our Autonomous Life_, *frankly frankly* academics can’t make squatting boring."


Thanks for the feedback and the help editing. Please post your review if you do read the book!


----------

